# DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6th!!!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Who:* Anyone and Everyone is invited

*When:* August 6th

*Where:* *Sage Hen Hollow* (Panguitch Lake area)

*What:* Lop and Scatter Pinyon / Junipers

*Why:* Improving wintering habitat for mule deer by cutting down pinyon pine trees and junipers that are preventing grass and other food sources for mule deer from growing in these areas.

The *United Wildlife Cooperative* will be holding a lop and scatter service project down by Panguitch Lake on August 6th. This project is *Dedicated Hunter hour eligible*, and a great opportunity to spend some time with some great sportsmen that want to improve habitat and wintering grounds for the mule deer population in the region.

We would like to invite anyone who is interested in helping out and are asking for anyone that has access to a chainsaw, lopers, or other tools that might be useful in this project to lend a hand and a tool or two to the cause. Also gloves, safety glasses, and a hardhat are suggested.

As we are able to get more specifics from the DWR / BLM on the specific location and any other pertinent information, we will update you as quickly as possible.

Take a look at our other successful service projects!

http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/SERVICE.html

If you are interested in getting credit for Dedicated Hunter, send an e-mail to [email protected] so that we can make sure you are taken care of


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: UWC Service Project August 6th!!!!*

I've got a few chainsaws I can contribute to the project for those that may need one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: UWC Service Project August 6th!!!!*

Just a quick heads up -

I need to know who is interested in doing this for dedicated hunter hours ASAP please! I want to make sure that everyone that needs the hours can get signed off on them.

Also, the DWR is willing to lend us some chainsaws and lopers, but they need to be picked up near Cedar City... so if anyone lives in that vicinity, I would be most appreciative if they would be willing to bring them up to Panguitch


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

The division will be loaning us loppers and chainsaws. So those of you that want to participate or need dedicated hunters but don't have the equipment can still participate! Let us know who is interested in participating.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

Hey fellas,

I need a little help with this project and havent heard much from anyone regarding any interest in coming.

The DWR needs a list of people interested in using this project toward their dedicated hunter ASAP, *so if you are interested in any way, please let me know soon!*

Thanks!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

I would love to help but that weekend i'm "on call" and it's to far away to try and have someone cover me for a few hours.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

Will have to skip this one as I will be in Seattle. (I am getting sick of all this traveling for work.)


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

I'll be there! It's just up the road. I'm not sure how much a senior citizen can do, but we'll find something for me. And I'm a dedicated hunter, but not a Dedicated Hunter, so you don't have to worry about keeping track of my hours.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

EFA... I think most of us here are dedicated hunters if not Dedicated Hunters.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

Too far for me or I'd be there. Let's do some habitat improvement on the front and I'd be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*



Bowdacious said:


> Too far for me or I'd be there. Let's do some habitat improvement on the front and I'd be there in a heartbeat!


You can hitch a ride with me if you'd like. We are in desperate need of helping hands!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*



Bowdacious said:


> Too far for me or I'd be there. Let's do some habitat improvement on the front and I'd be there in a heartbeat!


It wouldn't be too far if you were after one of the big bulls or bucks down there, now would it?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

We are getting down to the wire here and have heard very little from anyone on this project.

Next week is when we will be having this awesome opportunity to give back, but I am fearful that we may have to cancel the event if I dont hear from anyone soon.

*Just a reminder that this project is Dedicated Hunter service hour eligible, but it is requisite that you contact me to make sure you receive the credit you need/deserve.*

Please let me know if you are coming and able to help!

Thanks guys!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

I am really sorry for not making it but I have a work trip. I tried to move it around but was not able to do it. I really hope this doesn't get cancelled. If it does maybe it can be re-scheduled and I can be here to help out.


----------



## responsiblewood.com (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

We are trying to arrange a some support. We are working a few hrs north and could possibly bring some light duty...forest friendly equipment for assistance.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

Thanks responsible. We have actually been able to secure chainsaws and loppers from the division for use if folks don't already have some. Now we just need bodies, folks willing to come out a volunteer some of their time.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*

C'mon you dedicated hunters and Dedicated Hunters! Time is getting short. It's time to cowboy up and put your pent-up hunting energies to good use. We need to help those monster bucks who escaped the hunt, and those 2 points and pregnant does make it through next winter, whatever it brings. Call the Southern Region DWR Office at 435-865-6100 or email to [email protected] and leave your name and contact number. Just do it!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Mule Deer Habitat Improvement Service Project August 6th*



responsiblewood.com said:


> We are trying to arrange a some support. We are working a few hrs north and could possibly bring some light duty...forest friendly equipment for assistance.


Thanks J and Elmo! We really appreciate your support!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

i would love to go but i have a baptism that day if it gets rescheduled let me know i might have access to alot of equipment but i really hope it works out for this

wish i could be there


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

Thanks for all the response guys! Looks like we will have some great people coming up from Southern UT to help with this project. Just a reminder that if you use your own tools, you will earn an extra hour toward your DH hours


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

Great project. I can't make Saturday, but hope everything goes well. This is a great way to give back to our herds.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

The area we're working is HUGE and this Saturday's project could be one of many, so those of you who can't make it this Saturday may get another opportunity later on this year or next. FWIW, this is pronghorn territory also.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

The drive up from Cedar alone is worth the trip! Bring the family, bring a picnic lunch, and let them fish Panguitch Lake (or swim/wade) while we work!!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

Just wanted to make my 1000th post a thank you to those of you who will be up on the hill for this project. We look forward to meeting you! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

It's a balmy 44 degrees at the site. Feels great! See you all in the morning.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

Sounds good. Ya'll be careful down there. Wish I could be helping out. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

The project went well! We had quite a few Dedicated Hunters show up (and even a couple of wives to help out!). Bullsnot, Treehugnhuntr, and Elkfromabove were there as well!

I learned a lot and had a great opportunity to meet some swell guys. I hope everyone can join in the fun next go around.

PS: if any of you see something that you think might make a great project, please let me know!


----------



## kamekora (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: DEDICATED HUNTER HRS Mule Deer Habitat Project August 6t*

What are some tips for dealing with wildlife when camping? I'm not worried about raccoons or wildlife like that, but I'm more worried about poisonous snakes and bears. I camp alone occasionally and I would like some safety tips.
_________________________________
affiliateelite ~ affiliateelite.com ~ adgooroo ~ adgooroo.com


----------

